# DHCP Configured as a router not a host

## Clad in Sky

Hello,

I recently noticed this message when dhcp starts. Network works, though, so I'm not too concerned. But I'd like to know what causes this and if I can get rid of it. It'd also be interesting to know what it actually does (being configured as a router instead of a host), if anyone has the time to explain it.

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

Please post the exact message, as well as some context around it.  Also, what DHCP client are you using?

----------

## Clad in Sky

I'm using dhcpcd

```

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcpcd ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[3084]: version 5.6.2 starting

dhcpcd[3084]: all: configured as a router, not a host

dhcpcd[3084]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[3084]: eth0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[3084]: eth0: rebinding lease of IP

dhcpcd[3084]: eth0: acknowledged  IP from other IP

dhcpcd[3084]: eth0: checking for IP

dhcpcd[3084]: eth0: leased IP for 604800 seconds

 *     received address IP

```

Where IP are IP addresses. They're local so I could've disclosed them, probably. I'm not sure of it though, that's why I didn't.

----------

## RosenSama

Did you figure this out?  I'm seeing it too.

----------

## jannis

Same here, any news or explanation?

----------

## UberLord

dhcpcd-5.6 features IPv6 support for sending an RS and processing an RA.

By default it does this to process RDNSS and DNSSL options in the RA and leaving any address or routing config to the kernel as before.

The message you are seeing is because, as far as IPv6 is concerned, your system has returned a non zero value for /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding

Thinking about it, the test itself could be bogus because it assumes that proc entry exists.

To all having this message, could you post the output of this please?

```

cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding

echo $?

```

----------

## jannis

As far as I'm concerned you'll have to wait until next week, this is when I'll have access to the box again. All I can say that I have IPv6 not even supported in the kernel so I assume that proc entry should not exist on that box

----------

## toralf

I don't have IPv6 in my kernel :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding

cat: /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding: No such file or directory

tfoerste@n22 ~ $ echo $?

1

```

and was wondering about that message too.

----------

## UberLord

That is something I haven't considered to be truthful.

I'll put out a better error in future versions.

----------

## toralf

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> That is something I haven't considered to be truthful.

 Well even if I run into more and more troubles during the the test phase of emerge b/c packages expect ipv6 I don't see a value for me of compiling in a technique into the kernel for which I don't have a use case here at home within near future. (And in addition my firewall script contains 325 lines currently, I fear a reasonable amount of them I'd have to clone for ipv6 too)

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> I'll put out a better error in future versions.

 TIA

----------

## leonixyz

Hi, i (could) have the same problem, but in addiction can't connect to wireless network...

I'm very novice to Gentoo, and to Linux too, thus please excuse my ignorance.

When I "startx" and open the "wicd-client", I get some errors about the d-bus first, and then about the wicd daemon. After I restart the wicd daemon, my wicd-client works good displaying the wireless networks around me.

I try then to connect to my network (wicd settings encryption and passphrase are ok): while attempting to connect, by reading the messages on the bottom of the wicd GUI, it seems working... but at the end I'm not connected, and the message displayed is "Done connecting", and not "Connected to Vodafone-leonixyz 192.168.1.125", like happens on this other distro.

Before changing dhcpcd.conf, I had a little problem during boot, my dhcpcd was waiting for something and I couldn't log in until dhcpcd timed out. I solved this by adding the last line in dhcpcd.conf.

```
cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding
```

no "ipv6" folder in /proc/sys/net/

```
echo $? 
```

output is "130"

Here are some (hopefully) useful info:

here is /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415630/

here is the tail of /var/log/syslog

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415635/

here is a cut of /usr/src/linux/.config

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415638/

here is /etc/dhcpcd.conf

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415643/

and finally "emerge --info"

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415644/

Thank you

----------

## UberLord

Start a new thread about that network connectivity issue please - it has nothing todo with dhcpcd, it's just co-incidence you have the same error.

----------

## UberLord

To everyone with the dhcpcd message "all: configured as a router, not a host" please try the patch at this URL:

http://roy.marples.name/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=dhcpcd.git;a=patch;h=abfadc85c99ca41a7fb0dfda52f1aa79a22dab8c

----------

## toralf

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> To everyone with the dhcpcd message "all: configured as a router, not a host" please try the patch at this URL:
> 
> http://roy.marples.name/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=dhcpcd.git;a=patch;h=abfadc85c99ca41a7fb0dfda52f1aa79a22dab8c

 

```
INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[1053]: version 5.6.2 starting

dhcpcd[1053]: ipv6_open: Address family not supported by protocol

dhcpcd[1053]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.0.22

dhcpcd[1053]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.22 from 192.168.0.254

dhcpcd[1053]: eth0: checking for 192.168.0.22

dhcpcd[1053]: eth0: leased 192.168.0.22 for infinity

dhcpcd[1053]: forked to background, child pid 1080

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.0.22/16

 [ ok ]

```

BTW the ebuild seems to ignore epatch_user(), or ?  :Sad: 

----------

## UberLord

Perfect!

As ipv6 cannot (currently) be compiled out of dhcpcd you can add noipv6rs to /etc/dhcpcd.conf to stop it trying for ipv6 support.

You could have done that anyway, but I wanted a better error to be reported before me telling  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> BTW the ebuild seems to ignore epatch_user(), or ?

 

I don't use Gentoo, so can't comment on that, sorry.

----------

## John R. Graham

It's up to the ebuild author to call epatch_user; some do, some don't.

- John

----------

## toralf

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> It's up to the ebuild author to call epatch_user; some do, some don't.
> 
> - John

 Ah - interesting. I thought that EAPI=4 would automatically add that feature to an ebuild.

----------

